# Contacting web server to delete an account



## BarbaraAnne (Mar 6, 2009)

I deleted a g-mail account that I was having problems with
but it did not delete all my linked products. I have a dead link
on Youtube..can not access. Is there anyway that I can delete it?
Thanks


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Let me see if I understand this correctly. You deleted your gmail account. Then you noticed that you can still log in to youtube with that account. Or is it that you can't get to your account on youtube, and you want to get your videos either off it or deleted from it?

Cheers!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Let me see if I understand this correctly. You deleted your gmail account. Then you noticed that you can still log in to youtube with that account. Or is it that you can't get to your account on youtube, and you want to get your videos either off it or deleted from it?

Cheers!


----------

